# June 11th, Lyons Whitewater Festival 2006



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Matt
you better bring your "A" game for the down river race this year! 
As they say in NASCAR..."Rubbings Racing!"


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Is there any water? 

BG


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well let me put it this way.......I have no idea how to loop but I had a HUGE air Loop yesterday (with a visual confirmation) and quite a few Big ones today. So I can't imagine what guys that know what they're doing will pull off. The A-hole and BB are both rockin.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I am all over it Booth...

Can't wait for your party on Saturday night....


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I proclaim now that NO ONE will beat me in the down river race!!!!!!!! BRING IT Jamie!!!


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

will Mr. Pink prevail????


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Booth,
Is there a womans novice or intermediate rodeo category?


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry folks, the "Red Rocket" will not be racing this year. So Boothy, all you have to do is beat Gary in the Wavehopper....
Have fun and be safe on the river.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

From looking at the whitewater park guage there does not appear to be any water in the North Saint Vrain. Is that going to change for this event?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Christine, There will be a women's beginner/intermediate freestyle class. I really hope you can make it down. 

AJ......I see the confusion.
The North Saint Vrain Gauge is Meadow Park. That is well upstream of where the competitions are held. They are Held at the Black Bear and A-holes. This is after the confluence of the North Saint Vrain and the South Saint Vrain. The gauge you should be looking at for the play holes and White Water Festival this weekend are the Saint Vrain at Lyons and the Saint Vrain near Lyons. The BB and A-holes run great all the way down to 200 cfs. Right now they're 384 cfs. That is actually a great flow for play. The best flows in my opinion for both holes is 275 cfs to 450 cfs. Come check them out this week. If you want someone to boat with toss me an email.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

matt,

you paddling today???


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

yes sir......I'm getting in 3:30----or 4Pm
Bring the creeker too. I want to show you something


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Matt,

Maybe I missed on the web page but what section is the down river race going to be run on?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We can run it down the lower NSV or the lower SSV. Which ever we'd like. Last year we had it down the lower NSV. Are you going to run it this year??


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Tina,
Teva Mountain Games Athletes are no longer considered novices.

COUNT


----------



## dbag (May 22, 2006)

CUkayakGirl said:


> Hey Booth,
> Is there a womans novice or intermediate rodeo category?


novice my a**, from what I here this girl qualified for the Teva Mountain Games


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2005)

erdvm1 said:


> We can run it down the lower NSV or the lower SSV. Which ever we'd like. Last year we had it down the lower NSV. Are you going to run it this year??


I'll be game if it's not a V. I'd be doing it in my EZG, you guys gonna have play boat class  ?.

Rick


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice. Kirk myslef the two T's and Jimmy B will be thur!

Cheers from WS
Ben Guska


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Count said:


> Tina,
> Teva Mountain Games Athletes are no longer considered novices.


 Christine...where did you get Tina from dude?
Dbag said:


> novice my a**, from what I here this girl qualified for the Teva Mountain Games


That was random, and i still suck!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
fine i will do the intermediate category and fail.

Hey Count and dbag why don't you come see me suck in person, instead of being lame like you were on Sunday.
Wait better yet...why don't you enter the comp and kick my ass, that away everyone wins


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Rick the down river will have a short boat class (as it stands now) Depends also on how many enter. 

Great to hear everyone is coming out. We'll make this the best event yet!!!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

The holes are reallly good today. Come get some practice.


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

*PRIIIIIIZES!*

We have got some sweet prizes for winners of all the events. Pros will get CASH. $200 for First Place and $100 for 2nd Mens and Women Divisions-There will be no discrimination here!!!

As always, Amateurs will get a great selection of prizes and what we have left will get distributed out to everyone else. SEE you on Sunday and get your Boatercross teams together for an even more interesting race than last year!

Arn


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

more prizes on the way!!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

hey Booth
are ya gunna be out there this afternoon/night?
I was thinking of coming down and checking out the holes and practice getting eaten' in them around like 4


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

i'll be there and pretty sure Booth will there showing us his aerial looping ability!!!!


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

*DownRIver Race*

FYI, The downriver race will held from Apple Valley Bridge down to the Black Bear Hole. This is about 3 miles long Class II. If we have enough for 2 classes we will do it. We will have a trophy for anyone who pukes during the race. Matt won that last year


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Anything for a trophy!!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lower Middle N. St. Vrain runable?*

hey Jmack/Booth/anyone,
do you know what level the north st. vrain is runable at, i think i did it last year at 290 (kind of low) and 700 something (kind of flooding).
do you think by Sat the water will be up enough?


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

The Lower section and Middle section of the North are good to go at 250 cfs.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

are there different classes for amateurs? see you guys there, i'll be repping st louis.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Beginner/intermediate one class
Expert is the other....then the pros. The holes are sick right now
And the creeking in Lyons is all going.......Come and get it!!!


----------



## jacwa007 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Whazzzzzup Hunker Down Dawg?*

Hey Matt, Sounds like a good weekend, next year I'll have to plan ahead, I like dog events (Charlie would have kicked ass!!)  and prizes for spectaters!!!! I didn't see you at the Homestake Race at the Teva games, thought maybe you or Jen would be there. Sounds like life in Lyons is good, tell Jen I said hello. Boating a little here and having fun!!! Kim bought a house!!! Her and Katie are up on the Salmon right now!! Take care, drop me a line.

Jackie


----------

